# Middle Entrance Door Window Glass



## mercruiser (Sep 16, 2004)

I stored my camper at my fathers farm and when I went to check on it I found that the glass was completely shattered from the door














. I am not sure why but I would like to know where I can find a replacement.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

did you try the dealer?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

You might be able to find a local glass company that can cut one and install it for you cheaper that getting it from Keystone. Look in the yellow pages under glass and you should find a few of them.

Gary


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> You might be able to find a local glass company that can cut one and install it for you cheaper that getting it from Keystone. Look in the yellow pages under glass and you should find a few of them.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]89748[/snapback]​


x2, worth a few phone calls.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would call the dealer to see what kid of price they are asking for a replacement
Then I would call you local glass shop what they want for a replacement one

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Was the glass inside or outside the trailer? Inside - I suspect someone smashed it. Outside - maybe you should keep a vent open.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I would call your dealer and a local glass company to see what is the cheapest route.

Thor


----------

